
Facial recognition: The need for public regulation and corporate responsibility - benryon
https://blogs.microsoft.com/on-the-issues/2018/07/13/facial-recognition-technology-the-need-for-public-regulation-and-corporate-responsibility/
======
LinuxBender
I am certain that someone will say, "In public there is no expectation of
privacy".

Would any law prevent an organization from creating a facial recognition
system that could track the identity and location of all people, for anyone to
use?

I envision an API call that could query children by age, gender, physical
characteristics, whether they are with an adult or alone. What could go wrong?

